# Aggravated About Bob Lee bows.



## killzthemost (Sep 3, 2013)

I bought a bob lee bow and they said within 14 days I could return it no questions asked. On the 5 or 6 day owning the bow . I called JJ and said I would like to return the bow and he said whats wrong I said it just to much poundage 55# and Im not comfortable with it . He said its just growing pains and I said well Ill give it a go and on day 11 I said I really dont like the bow . JJ said well I tell you what Just try it out for a few more weeks and call me back and we can do something then . Week 3 I called him back "jj" said well I gave a good try and tore my shoulder and would like to work something out . I GOT ZERO SERVICE. AND THIS IS THE REPLY I GOT.
Jason:


I wish there was a way we could take your bow and sell it as new. Unfortunately, that’s not possible. I sincerely apologize for encouraging you to keep shooting the bow.


If you’ll let me know what kind of price you’re going to put on it (assuming you’re going to sell it) I will do my best to try and help you find a buyer for it.


Also, if you list it online you can put my name in the listing with my personal stamp of approval on the bow. Also, if anyone wants technical support for the bow, I’ll be glad to help.


Let me know what I can do to help.*


Jonathan "JJ" Jackson

Bob Lee Bows

BobLeeBows.net

903.586.1877


----------



## JamesThom. (Oct 9, 2016)

You can't really blame the man. The bow works just fine from what you said it's just too much weight for you at the moment. Why not just hold onto the bow and buy a cheaper bow to work up to the heavier bow in the meantime?


----------



## killzthemost (Sep 3, 2013)

I have to disagree, No questions asked . And it was not a custom bow just off the shelf. I and when I ordered the bow he stated if your not 100% happy with anything call me .


----------



## killzthemost (Sep 3, 2013)

They should just state " When you buy from us you get absolutely no returns or we will talk you out of it " Then it would be not a problem. And I didn't even want my money back just a lower weight thats all.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

That's a shame 

The bow companies I like to deal with have a no questions asked refund period 

No bowyer should tell you to work into the weight 

They are nice bows so I guess sell it and move on sorry for your pain

Can they reduce the weight on your limbs for a fair price ?


----------



## killzthemost (Sep 3, 2013)

Im just going to sell it . I will never buy another one of there bows and I have 2 boys that needs bows soon so , I'll get with another company and when I heal up Ill get another lighter bow . Roger and Toby was always nice at blackwidow I'll just go back to them.


----------



## Halfcawkt (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you very much for the heads up. I would like to hear thier side, but I also agree with you about the phrase,"no questions asked."

A company backpedaling from that phrase is a company that struggles with integrity. As such, I have no desire to business with the likes of them.


----------



## Stephen Morley (Aug 11, 2016)

Some poor communication on his account, if some scratch, workmanship issues and not the spec what you asked for then I've no doubt he would put it right but if you got the poundage you requested then say you don't like it, then I feel the pushing the limits of the service he intended. I wouldn't do that to a Bowyer if he did everything you requested then I think you're asking a bit much from him.


----------



## JamesThom. (Oct 9, 2016)

Why did you choose a bow that was so heavy for you? I don't think they did anything wrong.


----------



## killzthemost (Sep 3, 2013)

What is NO QUESTIONS ASKED REALLY MEAN THEN ? NO QUESTIONS ASKED. I called bow lee and talked to JJ about the stock bow they had in stock and it was 55# and said if you dont like it call me and I did . And if you look up at the 1st post is there side of the story. What do you not get 100% no questions asked within 14 days ? And not trying to talk you out of it . Im just stating the facts.


----------



## killzthemost (Sep 3, 2013)

Make sure you read this part "I sincerely apologize for encouraging you to keep shooting the bow."


----------



## Stephen Morley (Aug 11, 2016)

killzthemost said:


> What is NO QUESTIONS ASKED REALLY MEAN THEN ? NO QUESTIONS ASKED. I called bow lee and talked to JJ about the stock bow they had in stock and it was 55# and said if you dont like it call me and I did . And if you look up at the 1st post is there side of the story. What do you not get 100% no questions asked within 14 days ? And not trying to talk you out of it . Im just stating the facts.


I misunderstood thinking it was a custom order, if it's a stock bow and in the same condition as you got it and he said send it back if it doesn't suit then your grievance is quite valid. apologies.


----------



## fallhunt (Aug 2, 2013)

On the one hand, when a company makes the satisfaction guarantee that within 14 days the purchase can be returned without any questions asked, they should stand by their guarantee or not make it in the first place. There are many ways to phrase the guarantee to qualify or limit the basis for return just as they limited the time for return. They should instead issue a guarantee they can honor.

On the other hand, I personally would not consider the wrong draw weight (i.e., if I ordered it) to be a defect, problem, or legitimate complaint worthy of expecting a return or an exchange. If you would be completely happy with the exact same bow only with a lower draw weight, then the bow is absolutely fine.

If things are exactly as you have written, then I would have to support your position based on the vague limitless guarantee. If you simply did not like the cosmic vibe or spiritual emanations from the wood, then you could return the bow within 14 days. They should stand by their claim.


----------



## fallhunt (Aug 2, 2013)

killzthemost said:


> ........ I called bow lee and talked to JJ about the stock bow they had in stock and it was 55# and said if you dont like it call me and I did ................


I support you more strongly now!


----------



## killzthemost (Sep 3, 2013)

fallhunt said:


> I support you more strongly now!


Thank you for understanding me , I didn't want any money back just to trade out bows . Theres not a scratch on this bow .


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

If I were Jonathan at Bob Lee Bows and the scenario is as you described I would have swapped bows or at least limbs with you. I don't know if Bob Lee recurve limbs are interchangeable or not but if they are my guess is you would have been happy with lighter limbs and your riser.

The two week return policy is right in the Frequently Asked Question section of the website.
_
"We are so confident that each customer will be thrilled with their new Bob Lee that we offer a 14-day Risk-Free Guarantee which allows you to return the bow -- in the same condition as received -- within 2 weeks if you are unsatisfied. We’ve never had a bow returned."_

He basically stalled you past the two week return period. This seems like a real no-brainer to me when it comes to customer service. In my opinion Jonathan made the wrong call.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Honestly 

Send back the bow and ask for a set of lighter limbs 

Write a nice letter and pack them up carefully 

Write your experience and that you were told to shoot the bow and you are an unhappy customer 

Address it to the owner 

You will get your new limbs 

I'm not going to turn this into a different company would act differently post but like I mentioned if I ordered a custom bow let alone an in stock bow and for any reason was not happy from the bow companies I deal with there would be new limbs and or a refund issued 

Like I said don't even call again just pack up and type a nice very polite letter stating that you can not shoot the bow as is and you round like some customer service 

I find this hard to believe I've slways heard good things about bob Lee bows 

I'm not saying I don't believe you.... I just find it odd


----------



## Keeshond (Sep 13, 2016)

I had a bad experience with a very large traditional archery house when I wanted to return a recurve of theirs two days after I received it. Paid over a grand for it. They have a stated 30-day no questions asked policy and fought me to the point I had to threaten legal action and did. I did get my money back but what a pain the butt.

Not all businesses are looking out for customers.

BTW, it was not Lancaster Archery. I have nothing but good things to say about them. All mail order companies should be so good.

Sorry about the Bob Lee bow and your experience. I know what it's like to get poor service.


----------



## killzthemost (Sep 3, 2013)

I understand what your saying and thats why in my original message I posted the email response from JJ at bob lee bows. Im sure there great bows but I wont buy another one . I have had fantastic customer service with blackwidow. I dont know Im just beating a dead horse.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

JParanee said:


> Honestly
> 
> Send back the bow and ask for a set of lighter limbs
> 
> ...


I would venture he's right. Be very polite, be very concise, maybe even use bullet points. Perhaps even point out that you'd like to appeal to their highest standards of customer service, in which you are sure they will rise, given the perspective to fully understand the situation. Worth a try, anyway.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

killzthemost said:


> I understand what your saying and thats why in my original message I posted the email response from JJ at bob lee bows. Im sure there great bows but I wont buy another one . I have had fantastic customer service with blackwidow. I dont know Im just beating a dead horse.


Important point. Go over JJ's head. If JJ is the owner, well, not a lot you can do.


----------



## killzthemost (Sep 3, 2013)

BarneySlayer said:


> Important point. Go over JJ's head. If JJ is the owner, well, not a lot you can do.


I think I might call Rob lee is the owner, I haven't made my mind up yet. Im just giving meself a headache anyway , I just wont buy another bob lee bow. If I tell someone you have 14 days to be happy with a product . It should mean 14 days gezz dont make a claim like that and not back it up.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

killzthemost said:


> I think I might call Rob lee is the owner, I haven't made my mind up yet. Im just giving meself a headache anyway , I just wont buy another bob lee bow. If I tell someone you have 14 days to be happy with a product . It should mean 14 days gezz dont make a claim like that and not back it up.


I'd definitely call the owner, if not so that Rob Lee knows what JJ is doing, so you don't wonder what would have happened. My fingers are crossed for you. Would very much like to hear a happier ending


----------



## killzthemost (Sep 3, 2013)

BarneySlayer said:


> I'd definitely call the owner, if not so that Rob Lee knows what JJ is doing, so you don't wonder what would have happened. My fingers are crossed for you. Would very much like to hear a happier ending


Thanks I will keep you updated .


----------



## Halfcawkt (Dec 27, 2015)

I look forward to a quick resolution for you. As stated earlier, they need to live up to thier promise. If it is a tough pill for them to swallow, they should amend thier policy only after keeping thier word this time.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

Oh my! I hate reading reports like this. I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## Keeshond (Sep 13, 2016)

You might mention that an online discussion of this situation on a popular archery forum has been very supportive of you. A little passive aggressive but if you word it correctly it might get their attention a bit more. Internet is a powerful force in marketing. I know I'd be reluctant to deal with any mail order house who had a bad rep for customer service as was laid out in the OPs case.

To have the Bob Lee person tell you to work into the heavy bow instead of just returning your money is very telling - he had no intention of returning your cash. That's how I read that. No ethical person within the archery world would do such a thing. This is why I'd me more aggressive and not care too much about appearing "nice".


----------



## Stephen Morley (Aug 11, 2016)

I just read the Warranty and it says nothing about you can return the bow if you don't like it for any reason. It also says at the bottom "BOB LEE ARCHERY MAKES NO OTHER WARRANTY, WHETHER EXPRESS OR IMPLIED, except as stated above" so if you were told verbally you could just return it then it doesn't seem to be possible with this warranty condition in place.

A good lesson here, always read the written Warranty before parting with your money. You can still appeal to their good nature and maybe resolve the issue but legally it doesn't seem you have a leg to stand on unless this warranty breaks some local consumer laws. 


_*WARRANTY
Bob Lee Archery warrants to the original purchaser that its bows are guaranteed to be free from defects in materials and workmanship for a period of TWO YEARS from the date of purchase.

Bob Lee Archery warrants that your bow will perform its intended function if used in accordance with the instructions provided. Under this limited warranty, Bob Lee Archery will determine whether the bow is to be replaced or repaired.

This Limited Warranty covers ONLY the replacement parts, labor and return ground transportation costs provided by Bob Lee Archery to the consumer for the repaired bow. Transportation charges for the return of the bow to Bob Lee Archery are not covered. NO C.O.D.s WILL BE ACCEPTED.

Warranty Limitations are as follows:

• Returns to Bob Lee Archery must be pre-authorized. Owner must contact Bob Lee Archery at 903-586-1877 prior to shipping in order to obtain a Return Authorization Number and the correct shipping address. Dealers are not authorized to make replacements on bows under this warranty.

• All accessory items must be removed from the bow prior to shipping. BOB LEE ARCHERY WILL NOT BE RESPONSIBLE FOR DAMAGE OR LOSS OF ANY ACCESSORY ITEM LEFT ON THE BOW.

• A copy of a dated sales receipt must accompany all warranty requests.

• This warranty does not cover damage caused by dry-firing, accidents, improper handling, installation or use of this product. If bow shows signs of any such accidents or abuse, this warranty will be void.

• This warranty is VOID if product is in any way MODIFIED from its original state.

• This warranty does not cover normal wear and tear

• Cosmetic damage such as scratches, chips or dings in the finish are not covered.

• Claimant must be original purchaser. THIS WARRANTY IS NOT TRANSFERABLE.

• Bows are warranted up to the amount of the original purchase price. If bow was purchased at a discounted price, bow repair and/or replacement cost coverage is limited to the purchase price.

BOB LEE ARCHERY MAKES NO OTHER WARRANTY, WHETHER EXPRESS OR IMPLIED, except as stated above.*_


----------



## Keeshond (Sep 13, 2016)

If the man was told verbally by an employee of Bob Lee he could return the bow inside of a time frame and then failed to follow through, then you have a business run by persons of no scruples. Best to go elsewhere and tell your friends why.

I happen to believe this man and his story. I've been treated the exact same way by one of the biggest archery houses in the USA and they did have a written guarantee only my threat of legal action made valid. It took me 3 months to recover my money and a call to their state's attorney general.

Not everyone is ethical. Not everyone is particularly caring of others.


----------



## Stephen Morley (Aug 11, 2016)

Keeshond I agree but any verbal agreement over the phone means nothing because you have no proof either way. This is why the Warranty should be read first and any agreements like that done via e-mail.

I had huge issues years ago with Groves, finish flaked off riser, limbs broke and ended up with just a riser and no limbs, Border saved the day by making me a set of limbs for that riser. I later found out he just lost his Wife to Cancer, his Son offered to make it right years later and I said not to worry. 

I hope it gets sorted and everyone walks away happy, Archery is supposed to be fun and not stressful.


----------



## Michigan Dave (Dec 28, 2005)

Stephen Morley - of course, you are legally correct about written warranties and guarantees. But, the traditional archery equipment supply industry is small, based largely upon good will, reputation, and word of mouth with and among customers. 

If the Bob Lee Archery company representative, JJ, made claims verbally over the phone, ethically the company should stand behind him and make the customer satisfied. 

Look at the impact of this thread on the supplier, Bob Lee Archery. Of course, I, like many others, have heard of Bob Lee traditional bows and had equated them with high quality (befitting their high dollar reputation). No longer, not any more. If they have lost me as a prospective future customer, how many others similarly are turned off by what appears to be poor customer service? In a small market like this, they have lost "bigly" with regard to reputation, service, and future sales. 

Was it worth the hit based upon one dissatisfied customer who could have easily been made right?

MD


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Stephen Morley said:


> I just read the Warranty and it says nothing about you can return the bow if you don't like it for any reason. It also says at the bottom "BOB LEE ARCHERY MAKES NO OTHER WARRANTY, WHETHER EXPRESS OR IMPLIED, except as stated above" so if you were told verbally you could just return it then it doesn't seem to be possible with this warranty condition in place.
> 
> A good lesson here, always read the written Warranty before parting with your money. You can still appeal to their good nature and maybe resolve the issue but legally it doesn't seem you have a leg to stand on unless this warranty breaks some local consumer laws.
> 
> ...


I posted this earlier, will post again. This is copied and pasted directly from the "Frequently Asked Questions" page on the Bob Lee website:

_*"Do you have a Try-Before-You-Buy program?
We are so confident that each customer will be thrilled with their new Bob Lee that we offer a 14-day Risk-Free Guarantee which allows you to return the bow -- in the same condition as received -- within 2 weeks if you are unsatisfied. We’ve never had a bow returned."*_


----------



## sjt85 (Sep 2, 2014)

Easykeeper said:


> I posted this earlier, will post again. This is copied and pasted directly from the "Frequently Asked Questions" page on the Bob Lee website:
> 
> _*"Do you have a Try-Before-You-Buy program?
> We are so confident that each customer will be thrilled with their new Bob Lee that we offer a 14-day Risk-Free Guarantee which allows you to return the bow -- in the same condition as received -- within 2 weeks if you are unsatisfied. We’ve never had a bow returned."*_


Sounds like they pressured OP to hang on to it until after the 14 days were up, then told him to pound sand. Hopefully Bob Lee will make this right and stand behind their product. Also from their FAQ Page: 



> *What’s the best way for me to see and shoot one of your bows?*
> The BEST way is to visit us at our Jacksonville facility. This will allow you to see the full selection of models and shoot a variety of bows. If you can manage a trip to the Piney Woods of East Texas, we’d love to see you. If not, you can view our models on our web site, and you can request a free catalog to be sent postal or by email. We also have a list of ready-to-ship stock bows that provide detailed photography of the bow for purchase.* If none of these avenues are sufficient, consider our Risk-Free Guarantee: order your bow and shoot it for several days -- if you are unsatisfied, return the bow within 2 weeks for a refund of the purchase price.*


They should at least be willing to swap him a lighter bow at this point.


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

Sounds like a lighter set of limbs might be the best resolution


----------



## Keeshond (Sep 13, 2016)

A little tough to ignore what Easykeeper dug up. The man who pressured the buyer to simply work up to the weight was wrong. Looks like he was hoping to extend him out past 14 days. That's how it looks. Bad business practice and not a company I'd be happy with. Too many other good places to go.


----------



## Stephen Morley (Aug 11, 2016)

Keeshond said:


> A little tough to ignore what Easykeeper dug up.


Agreed, good find Easykeeper, lets hope they now do what is now obvious to everybody and do whatever it takes to make this customer happy


----------



## ChadMR82 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sorry to hear you had troubles. My experience with them has been the opposite. I noticed my Bob Lee riser had some cracks in it. Looked like the finish but I was unsure. I sent them pics and JJ told me to send it to them immediately and offered to send me a similar bow I could hunt with. I told him I had other bows but I appreciated the offer. Turns out the cracks were just crazing in the finish from there being too much finish applied. They stripped the riser and refinished it no cost to me. The warranty was just about to expire but I got the feeling they would of taken care of it anyway. I have had great luck with them and hate to hear you had a bad experience. Good luck with everything.

On a sidenote, I am not sure if a guy getting overbowed is the bowyers fault. You said you wanted something lighter so you must like the bow, it is just too much weight. That is a decision you made, not anyone from Bob Lee bows. I get the no questions asked returns but if a guy knows he cant shoot 55# or had never tried to shoot 55# then that is the customers fault in my opinion and not the bowyer.


----------



## ChadMR82 (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4361354

You sure were happy with the bow and JJ in this thread..............


----------



## ChadMR82 (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2875458

Then in this thread over a year ago you said you were stepping down in poundage and that is why you were selling a 55# bow then in September 2015. If you were stepping down in weight then, why buy a 55# bow now?


----------



## ChadMR82 (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4391537&p=1096022217#post1096022217

In this thread on October 19 you inquired about a 61# Bob Lee stating, "I have one Bob Lee, I may need another." Then further down you post on October 21, 2016 on the same thread, "Want to do some trading?"

So you if you were unhappy with the 55# Bob Lee why would you show interest in a 61# Bob Lee??????? Your sale post for your 55# Bob Lee that they will not take back says you are selling it because you have to and not because you want to.

I think there is more to this story. Sounds to me like you just wish you did not spend the money and now want a return. You appear happy with the bow just a couple days ago and even thought about getting a heavier one......... Sounds kind of fishy and I hope JJ sees this post and can give his side.


----------



## killzthemost (Sep 3, 2013)

Halfcawkt said:


> I look forward to a quick resolution for you. As stated earlier, they need to live up to thier promise. If it is a tough pill for them to swallow, they should amend thier policy only after keeping thier word this time.


Thanks but nothing will be done . 14 day trial period has ended . Haha what a joke . Never again will buy from them . Im done with this and I have moved on . Thanks for all your input.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear it.

For what it's worth, it does mention a 14 day trial period on the FAQ

http://www.bobleebows.net/questions_traditionalshooting.html

"Do you have a Try-Before-You-Buy program?
We are so confident that each customer will be thrilled with their new Bob Lee that we offer a 14-day Risk-Free Guarantee which allows you to return the bow -- in the same condition as received -- within 2 weeks if you are unsatisfied. We’ve never had a bow returned."

There is undoubtedly another side to this, and I wouldn't take it as a given that one side is necessarily accurate, but it would seem that specifically, trying out a draw weight to see if you like it, particularly if you're willing to exchange it for a lighter version, no money back, is entirely reasonable. Talking somebody past the 14-day period would certainly be a way of making sure that a bow wasn't 'returned', though I think you could call an exchange something other than a return...

Since it's already in the public forum, I'd be interested in hearing the other side. I know other customers who have been very happy with their Bob Lee bows, though I don't think they ever tried to exercise that 14-day period either.


----------



## TGbow (Jun 24, 2016)

I ordered a bow from a well known bowyer in 2008.
There was a 6 month waiting period, 2 weeks later I was faced with burying a child and also the expense that goes with it.
I called and canceled my order and explained why...he kept my deposit.
I hate to say it but sometimes you live and learn, even though the dissapointment may come from someone you would never expect.


----------



## fallhunt (Aug 2, 2013)

Stephen Morley said:


> ...........Archery is supposed to be fun and not stressful.


:thumbs_up


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

TGbow said:


> I ordered a bow from a well known bowyer in 2008.
> There was a 6 month waiting period, 2 weeks later I was faced with burying a child and also the expense that goes with it.
> I called and canceled my order and explained why...he kept my deposit.
> I hate to say it but sometimes you live and learn, even though the dissapointment may come from someone you would never expect.


I'm sorry to hear it, twice. Condolences.


----------



## ChadMR82 (Sep 22, 2009)

BarneySlayer said:


> Sorry to hear it.
> 
> For what it's worth, it does mention a 14 day trial period on the FAQ
> 
> ...


The part that really gets me is all the threads I listed above where the original poster seems satisfied with the bow. He even contemplates buying a 61# Bob Lee on October 21 from another member on here. If he doesnt like a 55# bow then he surely is not going to like a 61# bow. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showth...post1096022217


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

ChadMR82 said:


> The part that really gets me is all the threads I listed above where the original poster seems satisfied with the bow. He even contemplates buying a 61# Bob Lee on October 21 from another member on here. If he doesnt like a 55# bow then he surely is not going to like a 61# bow. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showth...post1096022217


I wouldn't argue that the circumstances are weird, odd, nor that it would seem that he got what he asked for. It seems kind of the case. However, the statement, as per the FAQ, doesn't put conditions on the policy. If it there was no 'risk free' 14 day trial period, and a person had a bow custom-made, got what they asked for, and then decided they didn't like it, my opinion would be, tough cookies, too bad. You tried something out, it didn't work, cost of learning something. _If in fact the situation is as he describes, and I don't assume it to be one way or the other,_ then it sounds like a bum deal. In my opinion, if all specifics are as mentioned, and there isn't something substantially more, I would call that a bum deal.

All of that being said, I wouldn't venture to actually condemn anybody in this, as has been said, we don't know all sides. If somebody is thinking of doing business with the vendor, might be worth getting whatever arrangements you think you have in writing. 

I've had great service and flexibility dealing with small bowyers. 

I ordered a bow from Kegan for my daughter. It wasn't what I thought it was (though it wasn't _not_ what Kegan said it was either. We just had a differing expectation of 'child'. No problem. He took it back, gave me credit towards an adult version, which she loves (and I love.) Thing is awesome.

I ordered some custom limbs from Predator bows, 70# mediums, custom wood. Didn't like the finish as it turned out, but they were totally fine functionally. I called and asked, they said, "No problem, what would you like instead?"

Unfortunately, it seems that, while it might seem obvious, exceptionally accommodating vendors cannot be assumed


----------



## ChadMR82 (Sep 22, 2009)

BarneySlayer said:


> I wouldn't argue that the circumstances are weird, odd, nor that it would seem that he got what he asked for. It seems kind of the case. However, the statement, as per the FAQ, doesn't put conditions on the policy. If it there was no 'risk free' 14 day trial period, and a person had a bow custom-made, got what they asked for, and then decided they didn't like it, my opinion would be, tough cookies, too bad. You tried something out, it didn't work, cost of learning something. _If in fact the situation is as he describes, and I don't assume it to be one way or the other,_ then it sounds like a bum deal. In my opinion, if all specifics are as mentioned, and there isn't something substantially more, I would call that a bum deal.
> 
> All of that being said, I wouldn't venture to actually condemn anybody in this, as has been said, we don't know all sides. If somebody is thinking of doing business with the vendor, might be worth getting whatever arrangements you think you have in writing.
> 
> ...



I agree and I wish the OP the best. MY gut after reading his other posts is that something is up.


----------



## sjt85 (Sep 2, 2014)

ChadMR82 said:


> I agree and I wish the OP the best. MY gut after reading his other posts is that something is up.


I agree - would like someone from Bob Lee to chime in with their side of the story, or make it right with OP and clear the air one way or another. OP claimed he talked with Bob Lee multiple times, but for all we know, he didn't make an attempt to contact the bowyer until after the 14 day period. Something seems to be fishy here...


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

I work 25 mins from the shop, ive been there countless times to shoot their bows, this story doesn't add up....this sounds very unlike JJ.....usually he goes way out of his way to make the customer happy...theirs always two sides to the story


----------



## killzthemost (Sep 3, 2013)

I am writing this and Rob lee is a good man and stood by his word. Im am absolutely happy with this outcome. Rob gave me a choice refund or chose another. I chose another . I have to say great people and a misunderstanding. 100% redeemed. Happy joy joy


----------



## killzthemost (Sep 3, 2013)

killzthemost said:


> I am writing this and Rob lee is a good man and stood by his word. Im am absolutely happy with this outcome. Rob gave me a choice refund or chose another. I chose another . I have to say great people and a misunderstanding. 100% redeemed. Happy joy joy


Good morning Jason,


This is Rob Lee. JJ came to me this morning to discuss the situation with your bow.


After visiting, we have decided to offer you a refund.


We regret any confusion or mis-speaks, and customer relations are of great value to us.


Please ship the bow back at your earliest convenience and — assuming the bow is in the same condition as when it left our shop -- we will issue a refund immediately. "I chose to work it out with Rob, his happy and Im happy " . Just letting the ones that think im awful for bringing this up . Case is closed.


----------



## Stephen Morley (Aug 11, 2016)

I am happy you got this sorted out to a satisfactory conclusion.

In future all posters should make all possible steps to resolve these issues privately with the Bowyer/supplier before posting on any Forums, it takes these guys years to build a rep and just a few weeks to bring them to their knees. Most Bowyers know this and work hard at good customer relations.

Same could be said about trades etc

Have a good day


----------



## killzthemost (Sep 3, 2013)

ChadMR82 said:


> The part that really gets me is all the threads I listed above where the original poster seems satisfied with the bow. He even contemplates buying a 61# Bob Lee on October 21 from another member on here. If he doesnt like a 55# bow then he surely is not going to like a 61# bow. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showth...post1096022217


Dont jump to conclusions. I sure did ask about this bow . It was not for me in anyway ,I have a brother and I told him about it and was just asking about for him . He doesn't have an account with archery talk. Thats like listening to someone else's phone call. It doesn't matter anymore. Rob is a stand up guy it was misunderstanding and Im happy hes happy.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

killzthemost said:


> I am writing this and Rob lee is a good man and stood by his word. Im am absolutely happy with this outcome. Rob gave me a choice refund or chose another. I chose another . I have to say great people and a misunderstanding. 100% redeemed. Happy joy joy


I'm really glad, for all of you.

Good job, on all sides, on a win/win/win


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Glad to hear it worked out Killz. That sounds like the kind of customer service that I've always heard about Bob Lee bows, good deal all around.


----------



## killzthemost (Sep 3, 2013)

Easykeeper said:


> Glad to hear it worked out Killz. That sounds like the kind of customer service that I've always heard about Bob Lee bows, good deal all around.


Thanks guys .


----------



## Halfcawkt (Dec 27, 2015)

Glad to hear it, sir.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Glad you guys worked it out.


----------



## Maslo (Nov 1, 2016)

That sounds like a bum deal to me. i know that is what you ordered but if they have a no questions asked policy, they should stand behind it


----------



## Festivus (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm glad this worked out and you were able to get this worked out. I'm also glad you posted about your situation. There is always two sides to a story and it's only fair to hear both before making a judgement. But, if that email from JJ is true then I will cross Bob Lee Bows off my list of bowyers to buy a new bow from. That and in combination of their not backing no questions asked return policy by having you keep the bow to keep practicing with is disturbing and just not right. I know lots of bowyers say they value their customers and I know that customers can get so damn annoying and fickle and picky that nothing would please them but having something in writing and not standing by it is not right. It's also just wrong how a supposed pioneer in traditional archery would tell an archer to "grow into" a draw weight. It's usually any decent bowyer that would advise their customers to not get overbowed. 

Regardless, I'm never going to give them my business especially with the prices they are wanting for their bows. I know prices are eventually set by the market and any business can only charge what the market will bear but their bow prices have practically doubled. I can get a high end compound or hunting rifle decked out for what they are charging. They need to realize that for most working class guys this is a big purchase and not something to be taken lightly. 

I've had an issue with a popular bowyer and even though I didn't get what I wanted they did try and help me out from the get go instead of saying "sorry it didn't end up working out and what I told you just ended up wasting your time, sucks to be you".


----------



## WANewb (Aug 9, 2016)

Stephen Morley said:


> I am happy you got this sorted out to a satisfactory conclusion.
> 
> In future all posters should make all possible steps to resolve these issues privately with the Bowyer/supplier before posting on any Forums, it takes these guys years to build a rep and just a few weeks to bring them to their knees. Most Bowyers know this and work hard at good customer relations.
> 
> ...


It was most likely resolved because of the forum post.


----------



## Stephen Morley (Aug 11, 2016)

WANewb said:


> It was most likely resolved because of the forum post.


Basically blackmail to get his own way then. If the problem wasn't resolved then I post but that would be a few months down the line after all communications have broken down.

I could have had a field day with a well known company, 3 sets of broken limbs all within warranty period (kept well within their min arrow weight), been 1.5 years now, I never got my replacement limbs, I have some loan limbs that aren't usable, if I wind them in the tiller goes out by 3/4" on one limb, I don't trust them to shoot and when I e-mailed about the problem with these limbs I got nothing back and the last I heard from them.

I had some communication about 6 weeks ago when I mentioned something on a TT thread about someone with issues as well, I got a pm saying these replacement limbs have been sitting on a shelf for 9 months, I said why didn't you send them, you have all my details, when you send them I will return the loan limbs, still nothing has come from this company.

Their loss, I won Euro 3D champs and took several International medals in Field/Indoors as well with these limbs.

Some poor communications on their part but I suspect they just gave up on me. I shoot Kaya K7's just over a year now and no problems at all.

I know people who have limbs with no issues and some that have has similar issues to me, guess I just got unlucky. I could name and shame but I suspect my own rep will get dragged through the mud as well. I have no need to splash it all over the Forum, the people who know me, know what I was shooting 2 years ago.


----------



## Keeshond (Sep 13, 2016)

Gotta agree with Festivus. Lee can charge anything they want but I've seen and shot their bows and found them just another semi-custom recurve that is way, way overpriced for what you're getting. I'd much rather overpay for a production Hoyt Buffalo and get a better shooting hunting bow and save 500 dollars doing it. 

I still can't get past the man at Bob Lee telling the customer to work into the heavier weight that took him out past the 14 day return period and then saying tough luck after that. It was resolved, but only after public humiliation via the web. If no eyes had been directed at Bob Lee I seriously doubt the man gets his full money back or another bow.

I'm all for using the net to make things right. If you as a manufacturer want to avoid this kind of bad publicity stop treating customers poorly in the first place.

I got into the very same urinating contest with the biggest trad archery house in the country a few years ago over 1100 dollars on one of their proprietary recurves that I found simply horrible. Was 2 days into a the 30-day return window when I sent it back.

What a cluster-bleep they turned that into. I had to get the attorney general of their state involved to get my money back. 

So it does happen. I love Lancaster Archery. Never an issue with them. Anybody wants to know the other house I'll not state it in public now, you can PM me. I would have gone public several years ago but I wasn't online. If ever an outfit needed a public flogging it was them.


----------

